# Louisiana fly guides



## Finn Maccumhail

Ron Ratliff: http://marshdawn.com/


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Second Ron. Houma native and a very nice guy.


----------



## CoolRunnings

In addition to Ron who is great

Lucas Bissett
Greg Moon
Bailey Short
Dave Best


----------



## Zika

Capt. Gregg Arnold
giantreds.com

Has guided multiple anglers to world records on fly. Probably limited availability, though.


----------



## Aarondhutch

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shadowcast

Greg Dini, Gregg Arnold, Al Keller, Gjuro Bruer


----------



## backbone

Capt. David Yoder
305-304-4449
Top notch guide!


----------



## ifsteve

If you wanted top guide for February then your only chance now is that somebody just had a cancellation. Good luck!


----------



## jsnipes

Zika said:


> Capt. Gregg Arnold
> giantreds.com
> 
> Has guided multiple anglers to world records on fly. Probably limited availability, though.


also incredibly racist. if you want to hear that kind of shit all day on the boat, go ahead. 1 trip was enough for me though.


----------



## crboggs

Have heard good things about JP Morel from a buddy who has made a few trips down there.


----------



## CDL

All the Gregs,Al and Yoder !!! + Rocky,Cody, Jason and Travis ! Most all these guides work around and with each other...group trip,over flow ect.


----------



## CDL

jsnipes said:


> also incredibly racist. if you want to hear that kind of shit all day on the boat, go ahead. 1 trip was enough for me though.


Good point, but a complete BS thing to say on here, tender foot !!


----------



## sjrobin

It is a public service to call guides or any one else that is in the public sector out for racist behavior. Courage is required to call out bad behavior. That is how it changes.


----------



## timogleason

Those guides book outs fast. I tried calling 6 month in advance and some of the guys almost laughed at me. They were solid. There are cancellations though. Get on all the guys lists and maybe you can pick something up.


----------



## jmrodandgun

sjrobin said:


> Courage is required to call out bad behavior.


That's not courage. It's the antithesis of courage. There is only one thing required and that is proof.


----------



## sjrobin

jmrodandgun said:


> That's not courage. It's the antithesis of courage. There is only one thing required and that is proof.


I believe proof in this case would require a voice recorder. I know Jsnipes and trust his assessment.


----------



## jsnipes

jmrodandgun said:


> That's not courage. It's the antithesis of courage. There is only one thing required and that is proof.


offering transparency for those who don't want to fish w someone like that! i don't really care that you think it's uncouth to call a dog a dog.

if you want to fish w someone good in LA, who's not miserable to be around all day, recommend Paul Lappin.


----------



## jsnipes

CDL said:


> Good point, but a complete BS thing to say on here, tender foot !!


why? better to keep bad behavior in the dark? no thanks.


----------



## jmrodandgun

jsnipes said:


> why? better to keep bad behavior in the dark? no thanks.


There is a private messaging feature. Use it. This isn't facebook.


----------



## Fishshoot

I have only had great experiences with Gregg Arnold and they haven't included days of racist rants. I would fish with him again in a heartbeat. His excitement and passion for fly fishing after so many years of doing it is unmatched in anyone I have fished with.


----------



## Zika

Certainly don't condone racism and know it's miserable spending the day with a bad guide (or bad clients). I've never personally fished with Gregg, but we've shared the same water in Florida and Louisiana. He's always been personable and never exhibited any rude behavior. Made the recommendation based on his guiding skills and my personal experience with the man.


----------



## backbone

If I had a problem with a guide, I would turn around and say it to his face. I would not post anonymously on the internet.


----------



## KimmerIII

That is interesting to hear. I have known Gregg a long time and never heard him talk like that.


----------



## crboggs

sjrobin said:


> Courage is required to call out bad behavior.


It takes courage to call someone out face to face. Not so much on social media or a message board where they are unable to defend themselves or respond to allegations.


----------



## jsnipes

backbone said:


> If I had a problem with a guide, I would turn around and say it to his face. I would not post anonymously on the internet.


don't worry, i told him i didn't appreciate the comments while we were fishing and i have booked other guides on every return trip to LA since 2013 when I fished w him.

everyone else is welcome to fish w whoever they want (it's a free country). simply sharing my experience.

my recommendation for a guide in LA would be Paul Lappin, who I have fished with multiple times per year since 2015.

edit: but I am done; I now agree w jm that I should have just PM'ed the OP w my experience; not worth arguing w everyone


----------



## Pbertell

Greg Moon







Just fished 3 days w him. He is a pleasure to fish with!! We crushed em!


----------



## Guest

Our son and I are heading down to Dogwood Lodge in Hopedale in mid-February. Hope to get into some reds like those in the pics above!


----------



## Backwater

CDL said:


> Good point, but a complete BS thing to say on here, tender foot !!


I agree with both jsnipes and sjrobin. I've fished with people and guides over the years who were either really fowl mouth or made obnoxious racist gestures, or both, none of which I ever fished with again. It's one thing to say a few swear words while in the moment. But it's another thing that it is part of your natural conversation and continuous. For me, I'm not having it, especially if there is a female or kid around. Anybody with a conscience and some sort of morals will get tired of it. You can call me tender foot all day long and it wouldn't bother me, since I'm confident on who I am and what I'm made of. But I also know what's right and what's not and have a lot of respect to those who know it and no respect for those who don't!


----------



## marshhen

Aarondhutch said:


> looking to plan a fly trip to Louisiana... who knows a good local guide and I’m planning on early February thoughts?


Miles Larose.


----------



## flysalt060

Yea, people always forget about Miles. A fishy one and will put you on the fish. And he is gonna be booked up.They all will bubba.


----------



## Guest

CDL said:


> Good point, but a complete BS thing to say on here, tender foot !!


I say point out anything that you've experienced with a guide. Both the good, the bad, and the ugly. Maybe if guides see the negative assessments about them, they just might take them to heart. I know that I do.


CDL said:


> Good point, but a complete BS thing to say on here, tender foot !!


----------



## jmrodandgun

mike_parker said:


> I say point out anything that you've experienced with a guide. Both the good, the bad, and the ugly.


This right here is the reason a lot of people are giving up on the service industry. Myself included. It's only a matter of time before we are all walking around with a little bubble over our head that displays your yelp score.


----------



## Guest

jmrodandgun said:


> This right here is the reason a lot of people are giving up on the service industry. Myself included. It's only a matter of time before we are all walking around with a little bubble over our head that displays your yelp score.


I think that the sole reason for a site like this to exist is to share info [good and bad] with each other so that we can then make more informed decisions about guides, skiffs, fly rods,etc.


----------



## ifsteve

While I personally choose not to bad mouth a guide on an open forum (I'd address it with PMs) I have no problem with seeing guys honest assessments good and bad.

Remember all we are putting out there is opinions anyway and you know what they say about those.


----------



## Backwater

Unfortunately, we live in that world of ratings anymore and it's coming our way. Customer service IS customer service (guides included) and up until recently, it was tough to really know who to do business with, what product to buy, etc. or will have to reconsider such, based on personal referrals, word of mouth or reputation that proceeds the person/company/product or reviews (be it good, bad or indifferent) or the lack thereof. If going into it blindly, it's reasonable to view what others say and experience and unfortunately, that can be reduced to a score (with reviews). I take negative reviews with a grain of salt and look at the overall picture. But if the negative becomes significant, then there may be a problem. If so, is it a fair assumption to make a decision based on the overall reviews vs how you heard about the person/company/thing? Is it then not reasonable to share your personal experience(s) too if you felt the need to contribute? Think about it.

I measure my time out doing anything, with anyone, buying anything, doing business with anyone (especially on the water), is the total experience and do take in consideration that things can happen. I'm usually reasonably tolerant and will give the situation the benefit of the doubt and give it another chance or so. That is where I make my decisions where, being somewhat tolerable towards negative things and people, there comes a point where people should drawl a line and decide to do it again or not. There is also the question of...should I say something or not (outside of the situation). In the right forum, I think it's ok, especially if someone asked for a referral. I agree not to go around blabbing about how bad you were treated, just for the sake of venting cause you have a chip on your shoulder. But when asked, then that's another story. The question is... Do you add to a review to benefit the greater population who is blindly looking to do business with that same person/company/thing? For the most part, I leave well enough, alone. But there are a few rare occasion where I have to ask myself "if I don't say anything, am I contributing to the other guy/gal out there that might have to go thru the same ordeal or... the benefit thereof? Makes you wonder.

I'll have to admit, I've made a few on-line reviews myself.  Here's one of my reviews (after many trips to that restaurant).... _ "Sweet Tomatoes doesn't serve "sweet tomatoes! They don't even have them!! The soup and the asia salad are good tho!" _Whoops! I publicly said that! 

I'll end it with that.

Ted Haas (A_nonymously identifiable! _)

BTW, I hope the OP get's a great guide and spanks some good fish on fly!


----------



## Canebrake51

If you can’t say something nice don’t say anything at all. Been working for me for way more years than I care to specify.


----------



## sjrobin

In the sight fishing guide service business I welcome any criticism, good/not so good in the public domain. I am also fortunate that most of the fly fishing clients that I have spent time with on the skiff have been very pleasant people. This is one of the reasons I guide sight fly fishing only. Regardless of what type of fishing you may do with a guide, he/she will reveal more about their true character when conditions are tough or the bite is slow and that is why some guide reviews will be inconsistent.


----------



## ifsteve

Canebrake51 said:


> If you can’t say something nice don’t say anything at all. Been working for me for way more years than I care to specify.


I think in general that is a good path to follow. However, I do think there are instances, and this is one of them, where saying nothing is not the best path. So on here a certain guide gets a recommendation on how good he is. If nobody posts up their opposite opinion then they have done a disservice to the OP. Yes a PM is perhaps a better way to do so but saying nothing is not right. In this case several posters have voiced concerns over a certain guide. Still have to take that with a grain of salt but where there's smoke......


----------



## Canebrake51

ifsteve said:


> I think in general that is a good path to follow. However, I do think there are instances, and this is one of them, where saying nothing is not the best path. So on here a certain guide gets a recommendation on how good he is. If nobody posts up their opposite opinion then they have done a disservice to the OP. Yes a PM is perhaps a better way to do so but saying nothing is not right. In this case several posters have voiced concerns over a certain guide. Still have to take that with a grain of salt but where there's smoke......


I do think PM is the way to go when the issue is a specific individual’s behavior. It also occurs to me that speaking directly to the offender about his offensive behavior is in order. And, of course, the size of the gratuity can send a message.


----------



## Backwater

ifsteve said:


> I think in general that is a good path to follow. However, I do think there are instances, and this is one of them, where saying nothing is not the best path. So on here a certain guide gets a recommendation on how good he is. If nobody posts up their opposite opinion then they have done a disservice to the OP. Yes a PM is perhaps a better way to do so but saying nothing is not right. In this case several posters have voiced concerns over a certain guide. Still have to take that with a grain of salt but where there's smoke......


This^^^


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I'd fish with any of these guys as they are all solid:

Miles Larose
Shane Mayfield
Greg Moon
Dave Best
Bailey Short
Lucas Bisset 
Ron Ratliff


----------



## MichaelC59

I'll start by saying I had good intentions to book a February 2018 trip back in October 2017 and that wasn't soon enough. Ended up booking a trip in May 2018 with Capt. Lucas Bisset. As we all know, booking that far in advance leaves you in a tough spot, with all the things that can come up that could lead to a need to cancel. Then there's the dreaded weather conditions that can spoil a trip booked 6 months in advance of even 6 days in advance.

With that said, the first day of our trip in May got rained and blowed out, took Capt. Lucas' recommendation for a plan B, a trip to the WWII museum in New Orleans, what an awesome experience. I highly recommend it if you get rained out and need something to do.

Day 2, blue bird skies and a 15 - 20 mph. Capt. Lucas worked his tail off to get us some shots at some Reds but no takers. Tough conditions. And, he knew the conditions weren't great to start and the clouds were starting to build again, "turning off the lights" to sight fish. Knowing we had a long drive home, he gave us the option to call it and only charge us the half day rate or plod along in a game of lost hope for anything, so we called it a day. Appreciated Capt. Lucas efforts and knowledge he shared with us as this was are first ever sight fishing trip to the LA Marsh. I highly recommend Capt. Lucas and he is an Orvis endorsed guide.

I'll add, there appear to be a lot of really great fly fishing guides. Knowing what it takes to pole around in the marsh and put clients on fish, I feel you probably have great odds with most of the guides mentioned. Hope you have a great trip. I'm hoping to make a trip back in January.


----------



## ifsteve

Rule #1. If you are traveling to LA to fish (and this really applies to anyplace, especially in the salt) do yourself a favor and book at least 3 if not 5 days. The chances are you aren't going fishing on all of them anyway and its a long way to go to turn around and go home without wetting a line. Now if you happen to be here for another reason and only have a day or two then by all means take a shot. But if its a planned fishing trip well that's the best advice I can offer.


----------



## sjrobin

The life of a fly fishing, sight casting guide. Especially on the Texas coast. Early this year, I waited three weeks for a local weather window for a Michigan gentlemen visiting his daughter in Houston. The day after he flew back to Michigan, the sunshine arrived. Maybe next time.


----------



## MichaelC59

ifsteve said:


> Rule #1. If you are traveling to LA to fish (and this really applies to anyplace, especially in the salt) do yourself a favor and book at least 3 if not 5 days. The chances are you aren't going fishing on all of them anyway and its a long way to go to turn around and go home without wetting a line. Now if you happen to be here for another reason and only have a day or two then by all means take a shot. But if its a planned fishing trip well that's the best advice I can offer.


I'll agree, good advice. My fishing partner and I could only do 2 days, and, yes we had a long drive home, but 5 hours ain't so bad that I won't and will make the trip again. When I'm retired I'll extend my stay to ensure more time on the water.


----------



## Guest

ifsteve said:


> Rule #1. If you are traveling to LA to fish (and this really applies to anyplace, especially in the salt) do yourself a favor and book at least 3 if not 5 days. The chances are you aren't going fishing on all of them anyway and its a long way to go to turn around and go home without wetting a line. Now if you happen to be here for another reason and only have a day or two then by all means take a shot. But if its a planned fishing trip well that's the best advice I can offer.


Thats very true. We fished Abaco in May, after some heavy rains, and got one bonefish in 5 days. Then, on the 6th day, we caught fish like crazy. I realize guys cant always get a full week off, but when you only have a couple of days, it pays to keep your expectations in line.


----------



## Fishshoot

I know quite a few guys down there and this season has seemed to be especially tough. Besides the weather the river is still very high, over 11’ making fishing south, empire, buras, Venice tough. The early season was excellent though. I suspect late season will be great too. I was down in October and we scratched up some reds, got a couple jacks and some refusals from sheepies but it wasn’t like October’s 5 yrs ago. I am waiting for a drop in the river and a high pressure and I’ll go back for a few days.


----------



## KimmerIII

Anything off 23 south has been dirty and windy this year for us but The marsh has been great this year for us. Hopefully this year after December to March won’t be like last year which was flat awful as the wind never stopped.


----------



## hipshot

I didn’t see Jeremy Chavez or Scott Null mentioned. Both are excellent guides who do the Louisiana reds every winter. I have fished with Jeremy out of Cocodrie. Scott fishes out of Grand Isle.


----------



## ifsteve

If you choose to book a guide who is not from LA please make sure they are licensed to guide in LA. They have every right to guide here (I prefer to recommend locals who are here all the time and have better pulse on the fishery but that doesn't mean a guy from some place else isn't good) but they do not have the right to "guide" here without having a LA guide license.


----------



## Bob Dosser

I would like to post something to highlight summer fishing in Louisiana. It seems many think you have to fish the fall and winter to catch bull reds in Louisiana, not true. Bailey and Greg boated many 20 and 30 lb fish this summer. There is a lot to be said about a trip here in the summer. You don’t have to wait, along with your guide, in line of 50 skiffs to get in the water, summer clothing is a lot more comfortable and the weather is generally a lot more predictable. Try it, you will probably like it. Oh, by the way, it can be hot as well ). Bob Dosser


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

As its's been said before, the fish are here year round. They may not always frequent the same places they do in October but they are out there for those willing to sacrifice a few liters of blood to the horseflies. Plus on the bright side there are far less Ego's from Florida running around the marsh. 

If I was going to book a guide from LA, it would most likely be Miles Larose or Ron Ratliff because I respect the way they conduct business. In the limited dealings I've had with them, the word professional always comes to mind.


----------



## marshhen

hipshot said:


> I didn’t see Jeremy Chavez or Scott Null mentioned. Both are excellent guides who do the Louisiana reds every winter. I have fished with Jeremy out of Cocodrie. Scott fishes out of Grand Isle.


I'm not taking anything away from either of those guys, but neither of them are from Louisiana. If you come to fish here, please book a local guide (that actually lives here year round).


----------



## Guest

Anyone know how the Hopedale area has been fishing? We'll be down there in mid-February.

Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Captain Scott Null is awesome. He lives and guides out of Grand Isle area a few months a year. I think he may be there now.


----------



## TidewateR

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Captain Scott Null is awesome. He lives and guides out of Grand Isle area a few months a year. I think he may be there now.


that guy is an absolute joke. Is he still hotspotting our fishery on his website?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TidewateR said:


> that guy is an absolute joke. Is he still hotspotting our fishery on his website?


Why is he a joke? I see nothing “hotspotting” anything on his website. Please elaborate...


----------



## TidewateR

guy had a hotspot google earth type map up on his website. Sounds like he mustered enough sense to take it down. What a Joke


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

TidewateR said:


> guy had a hotspot google earth type map up on his website. Sounds like he mustered enough sense to take it down. What a Joke


I'm gonna have to call BS on that one. Especially without proof. I've known and fished with Scott for a while and he's only had a website for a very brief period of time and it never had a map on there, I know because he asked me and some other guys to take a look at it and critique it. He's probably one of the least social media-whorish, hot-spotting kind of guys out there. He's pretty damn quiet and low key about spots.

And in all the times I've fished with him over in LA there was nobody to hot-spot, we're the only boat in the marsh for days on end.

I also know that Scott is on good terms with the LA guides. He referred me over to Ron when family obligations conflicted with available days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TidewateR said:


> guy had a hotspot google earth type map up on his website. Sounds like he mustered enough sense to take it down. What a Joke


Sounds like you have him confused with someone else. Scott is the last person to blast spots, especially not areas he fishes, on the internet. Dude is one of the most knowledgeable guides I know and one hell of a great fisherman and person. It’s so comical how guys on the internet are so quick to call people they have no personal experience with names and put them down.
I can tell you what’s a joke...all your local guides posting hero shots with clients knee deep in dink trout wheeled out on the dock by the wheelbarrow full and 30 flounder like the fishery is unlimited. If I kept every 12” trout I caught I’d probably look like a badass in some Googan’s eyes too. Yeti should release a rotomolded wheelbarrow so LA popping cork guides can just strap that sucker down on thr deck and fill it up with 12” trout and make it easier to dump them on the dock at 10am when they run out of dead shrimp.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Greg Lyles said:


> Anyone know how the Hopedale area has been fishing? We'll be down there in mid-February.
> 
> Thanks!


It fishes well all year but you're a brave man booking Hopedale in February.


----------



## hipshot

I've gotta back Scott too; he's the kind of guy most guides want to be like. 

I understand supporting your local guides. But when the local guides are all booked up and you need to book an unknown, it helps to have some sort of idea whether the unknown is worth booking. Scott and Jeremy are both excellent anglers and guides. They both do their homework and will produce for you. I know both personally and I don't endorse people lightly.


----------



## TidewateR

It was for sure Scott. Pissed a lot of locals off.


----------



## TidewateR

We have some really good up and coming guides who might have some openings...try Mitch Chevelier & Rudy Kalman


----------



## backbone

So is Dini considered a local resident? 
Asking for a friend...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TidewateR said:


> It was for sure Scott. Pissed a lot of locals off.


This one will get some pink panties in a backlash...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

TidewateR said:


> It was for sure Scott. Pissed a lot of locals off.


Again, I'm skeptical of this claim because there's no locals guiding where he fishes over there. I've even done DIY trips fishing the same areas I fished with Scott in the fall since he's only over there January-February and the only locals I've ever seen are folks posted up in the channels drowning bait.

I started going over to LA to fish some probably 10 years ago. First trip was with Danny Ayo out of Houma but I don't think he's guiding anymore. And I forget the other guide's name but he was the gentleman who modified a shrimp boat to tote his Hell's Bay around but he may be retired to. Anyway, going back that far those were the only two fly fishing guides in Louisiana I was aware of. It's only been in the last probably 8 years or so that the number of dudes guiding for fly fishing has exploded.



backbone said:


> So is Dini considered a local resident?
> Asking for a friend...


Incoming!

It's a valid question though. How many of the dudes guiding are truly native Louisiana guys who have been fishing south of I-10 for most of their lives? Ron, Lucas, Tristan, and who else? I don't at all mean for that to be a definitive list but those are guys I for sure know fit the bill.

My point is, how many truly local fly guys are there? The vast majority I know of live either in Texas or Florida and head to Louisiana to fish the fall and/or winter. So who are the locals Scott supposedly pissed off because we've spent a lot of time around locals and the typical response we get is somewhere between bemusement and disbelief- they think we're crazy for wanting to catch big reds on the fly and then let them go when they're chasing trout to eat.

I suppose you could be right but it's something so far out of character for the man I'm a skeptic. Or maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## TidewateR

I didn't say he pissed off local guides. That area was one of our last strong holds that didn't have guides, except Devin Palomino. It was quiet compared other areas that received the majority of the attention. That area has changed a bunched since we started fishing it.. before the guides starting wintering there. We wanted to keep it quiet as long as possible. It's not a big place and gets small fast by Louisiana standards. So, when we saw some cowpoke from TX put our area on blast with literally a satellite map...well, we lost respect for the guy to say the least. Truth is no one knew who tf that guy was anyway. Only a handful of people MIGHT have even seen the map. The point is that he pissed a lot of people off.

As far as the old LA fly guides there were a good bit of them (not by today's standards), some of whom are still guiding.. Blaine Townsend, Alec Griffin, Rich Waldner, Bubby Rodriquez, Brandon Carter, Kirby LaCour, Lance Ledet etc etc. For the most part, they kept things pretty low-key which is why you've never heard of them.


----------



## TidewateR

backbone said:


> So is Dini considered a local resident?
> Asking for a friend...


never heard of him


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

TidewateR said:


> I didn't say he pissed off local guides. That area was one of our last strong holds that didn't have guides, except Devin Palomino. It was quiet compared other areas that received the majority of the attention. T*hat area has changed a bunched since we started fishing it.. before the guides starting wintering there. We wanted to keep it quiet as long as possible. It's not a big place and gets small fast by Louisiana standards. So, when we saw some cowpoke from TX put our area on blast with literally a satellite map...well, we lost respect for the guy to say the least. Truth is no one knew who tf that guy was anyway. Only a handful of people MIGHT have even seen the map. The point is that he pissed a lot of people off.*
> 
> As far as the old LA fly guides there were a good bit of them (not by today's standards), some of whom are still guiding.. Blaine Townsend, Alec Griffin, Rich Waldner, Bubby Rodriquez, Brandon Carter, Kirby LaCour, Lance Ledet etc etc. For the most part, they kept things pretty low-key which is why you've never heard of them.


And again, I'm skeptical of the map thing because that's so far out of character for the guy.

That area has changed but in my experience it's a lot more due to environmental conditions. I probably get a week worth of fishing over there in a year, 3-4 days in the fall and another 3-4 in the winter and while it's anecdotal based on my personal experience I'd see virtually nobody fly fishing. Maybe 2-3 boats over that period of time.

As for the LA fly guys, I forgot about Blaine and Lance. I don't know Lance personally but I've met Blaine a few times through Ron and he's a helluva character.

Who was the dude who modified the shrimp boat (might have been an oyster skiff) with a rack & winch on the back to haul his Hells Bay all over the place?


----------



## Fishshoot

I don’t understand why some folks are so fixated on local guides. If I’m fishing in January I want a guide who has fished January before. I don’t care if he fishes the rest of the year there (which is an excellent way to get burned out if you know any guides). More importantly I want a guide that matches my fishing style, has a good positive outlook and I enjoy spending my time with and my hard earned money on. I’m not trying to convince anybody else to do that but I certainly won’t be convinced otherwise. Have fun, go fishing with someone you enjoy fishing with.


----------



## TidewateR

lol I don't know what else to say. I saw it with my own eyes.

Gary Taylor...He quit fishing the Biloxi Marsh bc of all the guides, then starting fishing Coco. I dont believe he's still guiding bc of health issues. Someone needs to buy that badass lugger he had..looking at you @EvanHammer


----------



## EvanHammer

TidewateR said:


> lol I don't know what else to say. I saw it with my own eyes.
> 
> Gary Taylor...He quit fishing the Biloxi Marsh bc of all the guides, then starting fishing Coco. I dont believe he's still guiding bc of health issues. Someone needs to buy that badass lugger he had..looking at you @EvanHammer


I'll make him an offer on the lugger if you'll post the pic of Blaine's rig for us... always makes me chuckle.


----------



## EvanHammer

And you guys left Theophile off the legends list!


----------



## Drifter

Man I was gunna say some names, but geez! Nevermind!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

TidewateR said:


> lol I don't know what else to say. I saw it with my own eyes.
> 
> Gary Taylor...He quit fishing the Biloxi Marsh bc of all the guides, then starting fishing Coco. I dont believe he's still guiding bc of health issues. Someone needs to buy that badass lugger he had..looking at you @EvanHammer


Here's Taylor's old rig:


----------



## Guest

jmrodandgun said:


> It fishes well all year but you're a brave man booking Hopedale in February.



How so? (Why does booking Hopedale in February make me brave/crazy?)


----------



## sjrobin

It does not make you brave, but good sight casting days are fewer in January/February El Nino years. However, colder winter Gulfcoast water is much clearer wide spread areas than warm season water. And Mississippi river flow rate is much less on average.


----------



## WillW

Edit


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

NM


----------



## ifsteve

Here's my simple take. When I go fishing someplace new and get a guide I choose to use a local guide. For the simple reason that all else being equal the guy who is there more should have a better handle on what the fish are doing.

That doesn't mean a guide from some other locale doesn't but I like my chances better with a recommended local compared to a recommended non local. Really unless I have fished with the guy or have a good friend who has fished with a guy then no recommendation over the internet is any better than any other recommendation. Long way of saying unless I have direct knowledge of a guide I will opt to the local every time.


----------



## marshhen

Fishshoot said:


> I don’t understand why some folks are so fixated on local guides.


I could literally write an essay on how badly this statement shows a lack of understanding, but I have neither the time nor the desire to do that. This is painfully unsurprising, particularly considering the arrogance with which most posters on this message board view fishing in Louisiana as it is. Not to mention,



Fishshoot said:


> I’m not trying to convince anybody else to do that but I certainly won’t be convinced otherwise.


so it would seem that any response is a waste of my time regardless. All the same, I live here. I was born and raised here. Looking at this simply from a fishing perspective, I've seen the negative effect a major influx of transient guides can have on the health of a fishery. I wish Louisiana would put a cap on the issuance of out of state guide licenses because it's gotten out of control. Big redfish are not difficult to figure out. The other game fish here can be, and I can count on one hand the number of transient guides that I believe have a competent understanding of anything other than big redfish.

On the other hand, I can count on one hand the amount of guides that live and fish here year round that do *not *have a competent understanding of fish other than big redfish. The idea that you can only catch big redfish here during the winter is a complete myth, and there are numerous other species of fish here that can be effectively targeted on fly when the big redfishing isn't working out. If it were me, that's the guy I want to hire as a guide.

The above is a very narrow view of this issue though, and really not an accurate indication of why I feel the way I do about this. The unfortunate reality is that our state is last in pretty much every economic category that matters, and the only way we've managed to provide any widespread economic success has come at the cost of environmental sustainability, which negatively affects us as Louisianans in a lot more ways than one. A lot of local guides and anglers are the actual boots on the ground fighting that problem. That fight isn't just to make sure that the health of the fishery is maintained, but it's a fight to make sure that lower St. Bernard, Plaquemines, Lafourche, Terrebonne, etc. Parishes don't actually disappear into the Gulf of Mexico.

Those are the guides that, *in my opinion, *you should hire, because they devote their lives to mastering and protecting this fishery. They also use that to put food on their families' tables, and it's hard enough to make money here as it is.

I have friends that are transient guides. I like them. Good humans and good fishermen, but I am a Louisianan first. I'm not in the business of telling grown men what to do with their hard earned money, so hire whoever you'd like to. That said, don't be so quick to discount a local's opinion just because you're looking at the issue in a vacuum.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Nailed it @marshhen


----------



## Drifter

Marshhen, judging by your post your perspective is coming from the vacuum. All of these things you listed can be labelled in many fly fishing areas. The fact is we live in a country with somewhat limited resources and a evergrowing population. If you didn't have out of state guides it would just hurt your economy. If you go back in this thread, one of the first comments made in return to this guy is "good luck if you don't book a year in advance." This is the exact answer I got trying to book a month in advance. I own a business and don't have the luxury of knowing where I will have to be all the time. 
If I didn't get in with a cancellation with a out of state guide, I wouldn't have even gone fishing, and in fact would have spent zero dollars in Louisiana. Both my guides were nice guys, both fisherman. We caught plenty of fish and released all of them. We saw one other boat in the marsh and went the other way. It was the week before thanksgiving and in 5 days of fishing there was never a line at a boat ramp. I don't see how these guys are taking advantage of the environment at all. 
I am a fisherman, and prefer to hang out with other fisherman. I think of all the people that could come to my state, fisherman would be the ones I like the most.

My solution was just buy a skiff and go without a guide and fish all I want. Is that better?

I feel like so much of our taxes goes to Louisiana in the US everyone should be welcome!


----------



## marshhen

I think you may have misunderstood my post. If you’re actually being honest about there “not being a line” at a launch here in November, I can promise you didn’t launch at a public launch. I have fished in many places, in this country and others, and I’ve never seen anything similar to the situation we’ve got in this state right now. It’s kind of an “it is what it is, for better or for worse” situation, as cliche as that may be.

My previous post/my position on this issue has absolutely nothing to do with “liking” people. There are much bigger issues at play here than my personal opinion of another human. It’s not a personal issue at all. Further, as I said, I have friends who are transient guides. I like them, a lot. Those guys are respectful of this fishery, this ecosystem, and they understand the complexity of the problems this state and this fishery currently face. I think most of them would actually agree with my previous post. Not once have I implied it should be illegal for transients to guide here period, and to suggest otherwise is ridiculous. I also understand that a certain sect of transient guides have set clients that fish with them in various locations, and they’ve developed relationships with those clients that transcend location or fish species.

One of the many points to be made re: this multi-faceted issue (which is what I was trying to illustrate in my previous post) is that there are a lot of very skilled Louisiana fishing guides - both fly and conventional. Many, many more than you’re aware of. All of those guys are heavily invested in this state. A lot of those guys struggle to get trips/have to sign on with booking agencies that take a major cut/etc. because of the amount of guides in the state now, half of which are transients. If you wanted to come fish here next month, I could have you set up with a guide in extremely short order. Two of their names have been posted in this thread. Simply because they don’t have am Instagram presence doesn’t mean they don’t exist. You can argue about what actually happens here all you want, but I literally watch this happen on a regular basis.

My other point (which, again, is just one of many sides of this issue) was that it benefits Louisiana a whole lot more for you to hire a Louisianan than it does for you to hire someone from out of state. In some way, every state in the union with sound economic policy imposes some type of barrier to entry to protect their own citizens in certain market segments. Your post implies that just because you pay federal income tax, they shouldn’t be allowed to do that. I think we’d both agree that’s unrealistic.

Regardless, it’s like I said man, do what you want with your money, but don’t discount a local’s opinion on the grounds that you’re aware of what’s going on here after having traveled here to fish once or twice, particularly having done so with a guide that’s not from here. That’s quite the insular point of view.


----------



## Drifter

I am saying it from a perspective on another place that has the same thing. I never said it should be illegal or that I thought you did. I was just saying this locals thing gets old after while. It’s probably not worth debating. Like I said, my experience is “get my own skiff, don’t have to deal with it.” I didn’t look for my guide on Instagram either. I choose to pick my associates by their abilities and personality not by where they are born or live. To each his own.


----------



## crboggs

I always figured local knowledge/wisdom/experience was the whole idea behind hiring a guide.

I'd never go to LA to fish with a guy from FL...for example...just doesn't compute for me.


----------



## KimmerIII

I think one of marshen's points is pretty valid because we have seen that over the years. This is not true of all transient guides obviously but there are some that come over for the fall/ winter redfish season and absolutely hammer the same area and I think it is because they just dont have the knowledge of the fishery that the guys that fish it year round do. It would seem counter productive to do that but we have seen them do it. I could name off 3 or 4 places in the marsh that used to be amazing but a few seasons in a row we saw the same guide in the same ponds and those places are terrible now. Maybe something else did it but maybe not. Who knows, just a hypothesis. Back when Jack West and Manley Cummings started going out on fly trips only, I dont think there was another guide in the entire marsh taking fly only clients besides Jack. Over the years the number of out of state guides has just grown and grown and like I said earlier, some days you may see 3 or 4 flats boats out there but back in the 1990's and heck, even the early 2000's there was no one out there. We dont guide trips ourselves but do offer referrals for guides and we have found more often than not people have had the most success with a local guide.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Just to put my own money on one of my own recs, my fishing buddy from work and I just booked Ron Ratliff again for our February trip to LA. Fished with Ron in the past and he's a good dude.

One thing I didn't mention was that I lost my wedding ring in the parking lot of the motel there the last time I fished with Ron. I looked all over and couldn't find it. Anyway, he made sure the motel staff knew and when one randomly found it they gave it to him, he contacted me to make sure it was mine, and then mailed it to me. Very standup move by all the folks over there.

Also, while my sense of humor is more similar to Ron's and I cuss about as frequently as he does my fishing buddy wouldn't say shit if he had a mouthful and anything more risque than "The Andy Griffith Show" embarrasses him so seeing him blush bright red at Ron's stories is extra comedy.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Just had to come here to laugh at the idea that LA is beset by Carpetbaggers. You think it's bad over there, come to FL in Tarpon season, it's like some biblical plague of locusts or something....


----------



## flysalt060

LowHydrogen said:


> Just had to come here to laugh at the idea that LA is beset by Carpetbaggers. You think it's bad over there, come to FL in Tarpon season, it's like some biblical plague of locusts or something....


Yep. And to OP, if you can’t book Miles or Ron, try Travis. And good luck booking him.


----------



## hipshot

One might think that if the local guides are all booked up every year, that some out of staters need to come in and take up the slack. At least, if Louisiana wants the revenue from licenses, lodging. restaurants, etc...............
One might think that if the Louisiana resources are really being raped by all of the fishing pressure, they might want to realistically assess their possession limits..........
And one might get the impression from some contributors to this thread that all local guides are consummate sportsmen and conservationists, and that all out of state guides are fishhogs, potlickers, and lowrent scoundrels............

Just sayin'...............


----------



## jddurango

And all these damn Yankee Winter Texans that come down every year, stay 3-4 months, catch all our fish and shoot all our ducks....

Get off my damn lawn!


----------



## Pbertell

Caught many big fish early Nov. My 50th birthday splurge and I went to a local!!! Just makes sense to me (as has been said before). What I do think is total c$%p is out of state greedy individuals (outfitters) booking inexperienced out of state guides that take newer fisherman out for a boat ride when they come to LA. For the trip of a lifetime.... the guys that gut it out day in and out shouldn't have someone leave their fishery without a solid trip from a pro! If you went for a boat ride and didn't know better you might not go back! That is a crime...


----------



## marshhen

hipshot said:


> One might think that if the local guides are all booked up every year, that some out of staters need to come in and take up the slack. At least, if Louisiana wants the revenue from licenses, lodging. restaurants, etc...............


If you read my posts, you will see that’s not the case.



hipshot said:


> One might think that if the Louisiana resources are really being raped by all of the fishing pressure, they might want to realistically assess their possession limits..........


Come on dude, this response is like weak-minded political debate. Notwithstanding the fact that possession limits have absolutely nothing to do with anything I've mentioned in this thread, you do not know more than the scientists and regulators here whose actual jobs are to interpret biologic data and set/modify fish possession limits. Either way, assuming that is an issue that needs addressing (which I actually believe to be the case for the sole reason that such high numbers are unnecessary), the existence of multiple problems does not support the proposition that individual problems shouldn't be solved. Either way, let me know if you want me to call LDWF's biology division and inquire about job opportunities for you.

You will also note that not once have I narrowed this problem to Louisiana being "raped by all of the fishing pressure." I've actually repeatedly expressed that it's a complicated issue with many moving parts, and I've done so to avoid my posts being construed in that manner.



hipshot said:


> And one might get the impression from some contributors to this thread that all local guides are consummate sportsmen and conservationists, and that all out of state guides are fishhogs, potlickers, and lowrent scoundrels............


I know this can't be referring to me, because in my multiple posts here, I've avoided sweeping generalizations and made my points in a pretty respectful way. I've also posted multiple times that I have a lot of respect for/strong friendship with some out of state guides who work here. Further, there are plenty of bad apple guides here as well. That said, in following with your logic, I suppose because we've got multiple issues on our hands, we shouldn't address any of them at all.



LowHydrogen said:


> Just had to come here to laugh at the idea that LA is beset by Carpetbaggers. You think it's bad over there, come to FL in Tarpon season, it's like some biblical plague of locusts or something....


The idea that because somewhere/something else is worse, we shouldn't try to fix our own issues, is a really good way to get nowhere at all.

In re-reading my first post, I think that I should clarify that "at the cost of environmental sustainability" does not refer to granting out of state guide licenses ha. It actually wasn't referring to fishing at all, and I just figured that it would so obvious that people here would understand what I meant, particularly considering that some seem to know Louisiana so well. That comment refers to a state selling out its most precious resource (the marsh) to oil companies who have zero concern for the long term viability of the environment or the resource. This has cost our state (and continues to do so) a resource that provides fish and wildlife habitat, storm protection, and innumerable opportunities for individual economic success. There is an active fight here against pro-corporate/big oil policy that negatively affects the marsh. It's similar to the sugar issue going on in Florida, but obviously doesn't get the same amount of publicity.

Again, I think my posts have been twisted into some narrative of screw every non-Louisianan individual that fishes here, when that was very clearly not the point.


----------



## hipshot

marshhen, you might wish to reread the whole thread, and then do a reality check.
Meanwhile, I hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bigdogpeter

hipshot said:


> I didn’t see Jeremy Chavez or Scott Null mentioned. Both are excellent guides who do the Louisiana reds every winter. I have fished with Jeremy out of Cocodrie. Scott fishes out of Grand Isle.


I too have fished with Jeremy Chavez and can state he is a very knowledgeable and patient guide. He put us on some really nice sized reds which on a 8wt. fly rod makes for a whole lot of fun.


----------



## sjrobin

marshhen said:


> If you read my posts, you will see that’s not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dude, this response is like weak-minded political debate. Notwithstanding the fact that possession limits have absolutely nothing to do with anything I've mentioned in this thread, you do not know more than the scientists and regulators here whose actual jobs are to interpret biologic data and set/modify fish possession limits. Either way, assuming that is an issue that needs addressing (which I actually believe to be the case for the sole reason that such high numbers are unnecessary), the existence of multiple problems does not support the proposition that individual problems shouldn't be solved. Either way, let me know if you want me to call LDWF's biology division and inquire about job opportunities for you.
> 
> You will also note that not once have I narrowed this problem to Louisiana being "raped by all of the fishing pressure." I've actually repeatedly expressed that it's a complicated issue with many moving parts, and I've done so to avoid my posts being construed in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this can't be referring to me, because in my multiple posts here, I've avoided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweeping generalizations and made my points in a pretty respectful way. I've also posted multiple times that I have a lot of respect for/strong friendship with some out of state guides who work here. Further, there are plenty of bad apple guides here as well. That said, in following with your logic, I suppose because we've got multiple issues on our hands, we shouldn't address any of them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that because somewhere/something else is worse, we shouldn't try to fix our own issues, is a really good way to get nowhere at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In re-reading my first post, I think that I should clarify that "at the cost of environmental sustainability" does not refer to granting out of state guide licenses ha. It actually wasn't referring to fishing at all, and I just figured that it would so obvious that people here would understand what I meant, particularly considering that some seem to know Louisiana so well. That comment refers to a state selling out its most precious resource (the marsh) to oil companies who have zero concern for the long term viability of the environment or the resource. This has cost our state (and continues to do so) a resource that provides fish and wildlife habitat, storm protection, and innumerable opportunities for individual economic success. There is an active fight
> 
> 
> 
> here against pro-corporate/big oil policy that negatively affects the marsh. It's similar to the sugar issue going on in Florida, but obviously doesn't get the same amount of publicity.
> 
> Again, I think my posts have been twisted into some narrative of screw every non-Louisianan individual that fishes here, when that was very clearly not the point.
> 
> Good to see a few younger Louisiana citizens getting involved in the political argument over state lands vs private ownership. Unlike all the other coastal states that joined the USA, the leaders of Louisiana auctioned, sold, traded, or gave away most of the state owned(citizen owned) mean sea level property before 1900. Private land owners do not have rules for oil and gas exploration and drilling, so a vast network of unnecessary ecological mistakes were made. Energy companies are not to blame, they were simply exploring and drilling in the most efficient way possible given the lack of centralized plans and regulations. Very few river deltas in the USA are growing, most are shrinking due to lack of sediment replenishment(dams and channelization including the Everglades) Not good for the bottom of the marine food chain.
> 
> Long term solutions to offset coastal development mistakes will only be fully developed after enough Americans become concerned enough to vote the issues.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

What’s all this talk about big redfish?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What’s all this talk about big redfish?


Louisiana is played out. All the big reds have been transplanted to Lake Braunig outside San Antonio for captive breeding. They can only be caught on large chunks of cut bait.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Like ten weight cut bait or bigger?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Like ten weight cut bait or bigger?


I chuckled at this.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Like ten weight cut bait or bigger?


No se cabron. The pinche puro San Antonio cabrones use giant Ugly Stik surf rods with ancient Penn Senators.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Finn Maccumhail said:


> No se cabron. The pinche puro San Antonio cabrones use giant Ugly Stik surf rods with ancient Penn Senators.


Fishing from their $15,000 Dargel with $25,000 in aluminum work. Front platform, "poling" platform, bow rail with 28 rod holders, and T-Top.


----------



## Captjp

T


crboggs said:


> Have heard good things about JP Morel from a buddy who has made a few trips down there.


Thanks, can be a tough time due to weather.


----------



## Captjp

jmrodandgun said:


> There is a private messaging feature. Use it. This isn't facebook.


How do you PM someone. Not on here that much


----------



## Captjp

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Again, I'm skeptical of this claim because there's no locals guiding where he fishes over there. I've even done DIY trips fishing the same areas I fished with Scott in the fall since he's only over there January-February and the only locals I've ever seen are folks posted up in the channels drowning bait.
> 
> I started going over to LA to fish some probably 10 years ago. First trip was with Danny Ayo out of Houma but I don't think he's guiding anymore. And I forget the other guide's name but he was the gentleman who modified a shrimp boat to tote his Hell's Bay around but he may be retired to. Anyway, going back that far those were the only two fly fishing guides in Louisiana I was aware of. It's only been in the last probably 8 years or so that the number of dudes guiding for fly fishing has exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> It's a valid question though. How many of the dudes guiding are truly native Louisiana guys who have been fishing south of I-10 for most of their lives? Ron, Lucas, Tristan, and who else? I don't at all mean for that to be a definitive list but those are guys I for sure know fit the bill.
> 
> My point is, how many truly local fly guys are there? The vast majority I know of live either in Texas or Florida and head to Louisiana to fish the fall and/or winter. So who are the locals Scott supposedly pissed off because we've spent a lot of time around locals and the typical response we get is somewhere between bemusement and disbelief- they think we're crazy for wanting to catch big reds on the fly and then let them go when they're chasing trout to eat.
> 
> I suppose you could be right but it's something so far out of character for the man I'm a skeptic. Or maybe I'm just naive.


The guide with the modified shrimp skiff is Gary Taylor and he is retired. He and I guided together for the last 20 years or so. Some of us prefer to fly under the radar but I've been poling skiffs around for close to 20 years and I can say with no problem that the vastly increased pressure due to out of state guides is a problem.


----------



## sjrobin

Captjp said:


> The guide with the modified shrimp skiff is Gary Taylor and he is retired. He and I guided together for the last 20 years or so. Some of us prefer to fly under the radar but I've been poling skiffs around for close to 20 years and I can say with no problem that the vastly increased pressure due to out of state guides is a problem.


Gary pushing 70?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Captjp said:


> The guide with the modified shrimp skiff is Gary Taylor and he is retired. He and I guided together for the last 20 years or so. Some of us prefer to fly under the radar but I've been poling skiffs around for close to 20 years and I can say with no problem that the vastly increased pressure due to out of state guides is a problem.


With all due respect, I think the concepts of "flying under the radar" and "book a local," especially when the locals don't market themselves so people can find them or are booked up and out-of-state guys (specifically ones who respect the fishery) are pretty mutually exclusive.

So 20 years ago, how many fly guides were there in Louisiana? You, Gary Taylor, and Danny Ayo? Maybe Blaine? In Texas 20 years ago there were maybe 5-7 dedicated fly fishing/poling skiff guides. Then in the last 10 years or so it has exploded. And a number of guys who have been successful as conventional guys transitioned to fly only.

Trust me, I get the issue with increased pressure. It's a catch-22 for guides. More people wanting to fish, maybe more than you can accommodate (thus why top guides are booked solid 6+ months in advance or fish the same clients every year), means more money for the guides but it also means more boats on the water.

I can't speak to the pressure on the water east of Barataria Pass but I know that in my time in LA in the fall & winter we're the only boat on the water for days on end.


----------



## LowHydrogen

marshhen said:


> If you read my posts, you will see that’s not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on dude, this response is like weak-minded political debate. Notwithstanding the fact that possession limits have absolutely nothing to do with anything I've mentioned in this thread, you do not know more than the scientists and regulators here whose actual jobs are to interpret biologic data and set/modify fish possession limits. Either way, assuming that is an issue that needs addressing (which I actually believe to be the case for the sole reason that such high numbers are unnecessary), the existence of multiple problems does not support the proposition that individual problems shouldn't be solved. Either way, let me know if you want me to call LDWF's biology division and inquire about job opportunities for you.
> 
> You will also note that not once have I narrowed this problem to Louisiana being "raped by all of the fishing pressure." I've actually repeatedly expressed that it's a complicated issue with many moving parts, and I've done so to avoid my posts being construed in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this can't be referring to me, because in my multiple posts here, I've avoided sweeping generalizations and made my points in a pretty respectful way. I've also posted multiple times that I have a lot of respect for/strong friendship with some out of state guides who work here. Further, there are plenty of bad apple guides here as well. That said, in following with your logic, I suppose because we've got multiple issues on our hands, we shouldn't address any of them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that because somewhere/something else is worse, we shouldn't try to fix our own issues, is a really good way to get nowhere at all.
> 
> In re-reading my first post, I think that I should clarify that "at the cost of environmental sustainability" does not refer to granting out of state guide licenses ha. It actually wasn't referring to fishing at all, and I just figured that it would so obvious that people here would understand what I meant, particularly considering that some seem to know Louisiana so well. That comment refers to a state selling out its most precious resource (the marsh) to oil companies who have zero concern for the long term viability of the environment or the resource. This has cost our state (and continues to do so) a resource that provides fish and wildlife habitat, storm protection, and innumerable opportunities for individual economic success. There is an active fight here against pro-corporate/big oil policy that negatively affects the marsh. It's similar to the sugar issue going on in Florida, but obviously doesn't get the same amount of publicity.
> 
> Again, I think my posts have been twisted into some narrative of screw every non-Louisianan individual that fishes here, when that was very clearly not the point.


Wasn't quoting you, but thanks for the lesson just the same...


----------



## hipshot

We live in a world with a population that is increasing every day. Pressure is increasing everywhere. Blaming it on out of state guides is irrational and it misses the issue.

Fact: The worthwhile guides are booked up far in advance.

Fact: The people wanting to fish will find a way to do so.

Fact: An out of state guide who is a sportsman and an ethical angler (like Scott Null and Jeremy Chavez) will do far less harm to the local resource than a local who isn't endowed with the proper ethic. 

Fact: This "overcrowding" people keep alluding to is, at least part of the time, a fabrication to advance an agenda. While I have no doubt that there are crowded areas in Louisiana (as there are in every desirable angling destination), I'd be interested in seeing a true, unbiased count of how many of those overcrowding anglers are local (unguided) anglers, how many are fishing with local guides, and how many are fishing with out of state guides. In the meantime, I can assure you that when I fished in Louisiana with Jeremy that we did not encounter any kind of line at the public ramp, and we did not see another angler the entire trip. And Dan has had the same experience fishing with Scott Null.

Fact: The real problem is that there are too many people wanting to fish in Louisiana. The same problem most good fisheries face. I don't know how to alleviate the problem, but putting it all on out of state guides is burying your head in the sand and dodging the real issue. The same issue that Floridians face, and that many states with great trout rivers face, and the same issue that parts of the Bahamas faces. 

Having been a guide in the past, I've learned a few things. Some of the worst excuses for guides I've seen have been locals who didn't have the knowledge, skills, or personality to succeed as a guide, cashing in on a few easy bucks. They weren't about to spend the time or money, much less the effort, to relocate to another state for a few months a year and try to learn the waters there. Many times I've seen them shamed by out of towners who know how to fish. So rather than throw a dirty blanket over all of the transient guides, perhaps some of you naysayers might consider how much money those out of state guides bring to your state. An avid angler who has a good trip with a good guide will be back. An avid angler who can't find a guide to book, or who wastes his time and money on a local Bubba who is only in it for a quick buck (and can only get booked when the real guides aren't available) won't be back. 

While I obviously can't speak for every guide in Louisiana, I know for a fact that Scott and Jeremy did their homework before taking peoples' money for Louisiana trips. They are both excellent, instinctive anglers and -- like any good angler -- easily capable of finding fish as well as the locals once they have put in their time in an area. And just for the record: ever seen one of your local guides get skunked?

And for that arrogant poster who said we don't know what we're talking about but he doesn't have time to educate us, one more thing: I too was born in Louisiana. My first fishing trips were in the Mississippi delta. That and eight dollars will get me a cup of coffee at any Starbucks in Louisiana, but it doesn't make me an expert on Louisiana fishing. It's quite obvious that it didn't make you one either.


----------



## sjrobin

Captjp said:


> The guide with the modified shrimp skiff is Gary Taylor and he is retired. He and I guided together for the last 20 years or so. Some of us prefer to fly under the radar but I've been poling skiffs around for close to 20 years and I can say with no problem that the vastly increased pressure due to out of state guides is a problem.


I think you are referring to east of the big muddy being a little crowded with out of staters in the fall/winter. The west side has more muddy water zones at times and less skiff traffic.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Looks like keys guides are getting in on the butt hurt

https://www.miamiherald.com/latest-news/article225105075.html



> “They’re coming down here during prime season. They’re taking the money out of the county. It’s a carpetbagger situation.”


----------



## Capt.Ron

Caleb.Esparza said:


> As its's been said before, the fish are here year round. They may not always frequent the same places they do in October but they are out there for those willing to sacrifice a few liters of blood to the horseflies. Plus on the bright side there are far less Ego's from Florida running around the marsh.
> 
> If I was going to book a guide from LA, it would most likely be Miles Larose or Ron Ratliff because I respect the way they conduct business. In the limited dealings I've had with them, the word professional always comes to mind.



thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Drifter

I like the comment, “Guys from Montana come down here.” Yeah man we do. Every time I am down here and people here say, “oh yeah I have been up there fishing here and there and all these places, then they don’t tell us shit about the fishing.” Why? Because in Montana were are nice people and we like fishing. So if you want to go fish we will hook it up people will tell you what’s good and where to go.

We come down here and no one tells us anything and we spend TONS of money to do it. 

I went fishing today in the Keys got on tarpon and barracuda. Didn’t follow anyone and only saw a couple boats all day. If you go skiing on a good day where in from it’s a ten mile
Line of cars from people that moved in to ski.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drifter said:


> I like the comment, “Guys from Montana come down here.” Yeah man we do. Every time I am down here and people here say, “oh yeah I have been up there fishing here and there and all these places, then they don’t tell us shit about the fishing.” Why? Because in Montana were are nice people and we like fishing. So if you want to go fish we will hook it up people will tell you what’s good and where to go.
> 
> We come down here and no one tells us anything and we spend TONS of money to do it.
> 
> I went fishing today in the Keys got on tarpon and barracuda. Didn’t follow anyone and only saw a couple boats all day. If you go skiing on a good day where in from it’s a ten mile
> Line of cars from people that moved in to ski.


Where did you ask for spots and who did you ask?


----------



## Pudldux

The fact is that we all deal with more crowded waters wherever we are. Fishing and hunting is "cool" now. The gear is "cool" now. Being a bearded duck hunter is "cool" now. Those of us who spent years trudging around in rubber waders and jon boats getting lost and stuck looking for that next fish or duck or whatever tend to be a bit grumpier these days. Technology such as google earth and marine tracks pisses us off. I hate to say it but thats the way it is now. Either adapt and deal with it or quit. It doesn't matter if you are a guide or a recreational outdoorsman, we are all out there to enjoy ourselves. Don't be a dick and try to educate others.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pudldux said:


> The fact is that we all deal with more crowded waters wherever we are. Fishing and hunting is "cool" now. The gear is "cool" now. Being a bearded duck hunter is "cool" now. Those of us who spent years trudging around in rubber waders and jon boats getting lost and stuck looking for that next fish or duck or whatever tend to be a bit grumpier these days. Technology such as google earth and marine tracks pisses us off. I hate to say it but thats the way it is now. Either adapt and deal with it or quit. It doesn't matter if you are a guide or a recreational outdoorsman, we are all out there to enjoy ourselves. Don't be a dick and try to educate others.


You mean like 90% of these gay assed Youtube video posters that blast spots like they are putting on a potlicker clinic? It seems like a lot of folks these days are out to collect brownie points so everyone likes them. Do people just go explore any more? I don’t mind taking clients to areas and telling them “I caught a XXX here” or “I was here one day and saw a monster trout but she didn’t eat”. But I’m not going to get online and post maps, coordinates or anything that’s going to draw attention from internet potlickers. Yes, believe it or not there are people that troll forums and social media just to gather “spots” to fish on their next trip. That’s why Zephyr Cove is always on fire...


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You mean like 90% of these gay assed Youtube video posters that blast spots like they are putting on a potlicker clinic? It seems like a lot of folks these days are out to collect brownie points so everyone likes them. Do people just go explore any more? I don’t mind taking clients to areas and telling them “I caught a XXX here” or “I was here one day and saw a monster trout but she didn’t eat”. But I’m not going to get online and post maps, coordinates or anything that’s going to draw attention from internet potlickers. Yes, believe it or not there are people that troll forums and social media just to gather “spots” to fish on their next trip. That’s why Zephyr Cove is always on fire...


Last time I fished Zephyr Cove, I broke my lower unit on a cinder block, and caught toe fungus walking out...but I caught 7 trout over 28” and saw 4 whooping crane nests.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Tx_Whipray said:


> Last time I fished Zephyr Cove, I broke my lower unit on a cinder block, and caught toe fungus walking out...but I caught 7 trout over 28” and saw 4 whooping crane nests.


Which side? I always catch big girls on the edge of that grass flat that run diagonally across this aerial photo.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Captjp said:


> The guide with the modified shrimp skiff is Gary Taylor and he is retired. He and I guided together for the last 20 years or so. Some of us prefer to fly under the radar but I've been poling skiffs around for close to 20 years and I can say with no problem that the vastly increased pressure due to out of state guides is a problem.


I don't see out of state guides as a problem. They're here trying to make a living just like I am. When I have big group trips, I'm glad they're here because there's no one else to call.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Also they are usually a lot nicer with smaller egos.


----------



## ifsteve

Capt.Ron said:


> I don't see out of state guides as a problem. They're here trying to make a living just like I am. When I have big group trips, I'm glad they're here because there's no one else to call.


Agree with your assessment. Where I have a big problem is OOS guides bringing their clients over to LA to fish but they are just "some buddies fishing for fun." So said OOS guides don't pay for a LA guide license.


----------



## jsnipes

^ how much is an OOS license? I am assuming it's like a few hundred bucks? In whch case it seems insane to me that people dodge that...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

jsnipes said:


> ^ how much is an OOS license? I am assuming it's like a few hundred bucks? In whch case it seems insane to me that people dodge that...


I think it's like $1500 per year. Not sure if it's different for resident vs. non-resident guides.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I buy the annual OOS license (not guide license), and it's less than $100 for just the saltwater fishing license. You can buy a 3 day for a lot less if you're only fishing once a year. If you fish with a licensed guide, there's a license for that, too...which is around $10.


----------



## Capt.Ron

ifsteve said:


> Agree with your assessment. Where I have a big problem is OOS guides bringing their clients over to LA to fish but they are just "some buddies fishing for fun." So said OOS guides don't pay for a LA guide license.


everyone I work with is legit, state licensed, and all clients buy a minimum 3 day license. you can ask people that either work or fish with me, I work very hard to provide the very best experience possible.


----------



## ifsteve

Capt.Ron said:


> everyone I work with is legit, state licensed, and all clients buy a minimum 3 day license. you can ask people that either work or fish with me, I work very hard to provide the very best experience possible.


Ron my post was in no way meant towards you or anybody you work with. Not sure how you got that it was aimed at you but my apologies.


----------



## Capt.Ron

ifsteve said:


> Ron my post was in no way meant towards you or anybody you work with. Not sure how you got that it was aimed at you but my apologies.


no offense here at all. I was an oilfield roughneck for 14 years.


----------



## Drifter

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where did you ask for spots and who did you ask?


I don’t really ever ask for spots. I’ll ask strategies, or what people are using. Or if they have been doin well. For the most part I have gotten no answers or real generic stuff. Which is fine I am sorting it out. 

But in Montana if you came in and said hey I’ve been on the river for two days and haven’t caught anythingnpeople would ask what your using then correct you if it should be different. They might say where are you fishing? Oh well that waters moving to fast try somewhere deeper and slower when it’s this cold.

I have been fishing enough days in south Florida that whoever I’m with I can make a joke like “watch me ask this guy a super innocent question and watch him give me the most round about bs answer.”

So I say “hey man, just got a new skiff and have been out for about 25 days now and I just feel like I’m not catching near as many fish as I should, is catching a couple snook a day considered good around here or?”

The response is almost always, “you never know, some people catch more than others”

All I am saying is, at home we like fishing, and talking about fishing, and people that fish. Here is like “f-off I’m not telling you why color my boat is!”


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drifter said:


> I don’t really ever ask for spots. I’ll ask strategies, or what people are using. Or if they have been doin well. For the most part I have gotten no answers or real generic stuff. Which is fine I am sorting it out.
> 
> But in Montana if you came in and said hey I’ve been on the river for two days and haven’t caught anythingnpeople would ask what your using then correct you if it should be different. They might say where are you fishing? Oh well that waters moving to fast try somewhere deeper and slower when it’s this cold.
> 
> I have been fishing enough days in south Florida that whoever I’m with I can make a joke like “watch me ask this guy a super innocent question and watch him give me the most round about bs answer.”
> 
> So I say “hey man, just got a new skiff and have been out for about 25 days now and I just feel like I’m not catching near as many fish as I should, is catching a couple snook a day considered good around here or?”
> 
> The response is almost always, “you never know, some people catch more than others”
> 
> All I am saying is, at home we like fishing, and talking about fishing, and people that fish. Here is like “f-off I’m not telling you why color my boat is!”


I was there that day, I thought I recognized you!


----------



## Capt.Ron

Finn Maccumhail said:


> No se cabron. The pinche puro San Antonio cabrones use giant Ugly Stik surf rods with ancient Penn Senators.


Both of y’all have fished with me lol


----------

